# Ok i'll be second............ my restoration, In photo's (56k OOoo)



## meinit (Jan 26, 2004)

1983 Mk1 Golf Cabbie 1.8 weber carb, German import LHD
So i pick up my cabbie (next door think its a car being dumped)
















Stuff going on
























Even in the snow
















A little more bass
















































Thats was phase 1
below is phase 2
Weber carb
















More bodywork








Lastly new paint








































by no means the best.......... but i did it all myself








visit my cardomain site for loads more pics http://www.cardomain.com/ride/579144/1
The end............... well after everything else that needs doing (never ending)












_Modified by meinit at 12:11 AM 7-15-2005_


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Ok i'll be second............ my restoration, In photo's (meinit)*

nice work man.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Ok i'll be second............ my restoration, In photo's (Banditt007)*

Thats good stuff. Dont get to see as much love for older stock or low powered cars. Thats REAL VW Spirit ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meinit (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Ok i'll be second............ my restoration, In photo's (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Thats good stuff. Dont get to see as much love for older stock or low powered cars. Thats REAL VW Spirit ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Cheers,









makes the hard work worth it


----------



## Freerider1125 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Ok i'll be second............ my restoration, In photo's (meinit)*

Car looks awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vr6Cameron (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Ok i'll be second............ my restoration, In photo's (Freerider1125)*

looks great man







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meinit (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Ok i'll be second............ my restoration, In photo's (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Thats good stuff. Dont get to see as much love for older stock or low powered cars. Thats REAL VW Spirit ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I'd have a newer v'dub if i had a proper job







like a '89


----------

